
The Birth of Video Recording (1957) - smacktoward
http://www.labguysworld.com/VTR_BirthOf.htm
======
Animats
The last vestige of Ampex, their sign on US 101 in Redwood City, came down
last week. Delta Information Systems owns the brand now, and uses it for
solid-state aviation recorders.

Stanford ended up with the Museum of Magnetic Recording, with various
historical machines including the first VTR, and they are supposedly in a
warehouse in Livermore.

~~~
russellbeattie
What?? No! Really? I had no idea... I always pointed it out to visitors. Sorta
sad! But I guess time moves on.

I wonder how many people in 60 years will remember some of the major tech
companies of today. Already Sun microsystems is fading from memory... How long
does Google, Facebook, Apple and Amazon have?

~~~
WalterBright
Who remembers RCA today, once the biggest corporation in America?

~~~
Animats
RCA, at least in name, is still around. But it's just a licensing company that
licenses the name to other manufacturers.

[1] [http://www.rca.com/about](http://www.rca.com/about)

